# What Are the Signs of a Clogged Carb?



## darrellmak (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a second-hand Craftsman blower that I initially thought may have been damaged due to incorrect (or no) oil mixture in the gas (pull cord initially was jambed until I loosened the blower fan; now it pulls fine). But when I spray fuel directly into the cylinder and crank, it will sputter very slightly (sounds almost like an engine trying to start when the choke is fully closed). But that's it. I can open the choke 1/2 way, but it still won't start.

Although it may still be a scoring/compression problem (I haven't been able to take a compression reading yet), I'm thinking it might be a carb problem. I've taken it apart and cleaned it, but maybe not well enough. If I press the primer bulb, I see air bubbles in one of the fuel lines, but should there also be a spray of fuel appearing in the carb throat? How do I tell whether the carb is pushing fuel into the cylinder?

THANKS!


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

when you poured "fuel" directly into cylinder i hope it was mixed? if its scored or something there could not be enough compression to start. pour MIXED gas down its carb and try to start. take a compression test first


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

To check compression, remove the sparkplug hold your thumb over the hole and give it a pull it it blows your thumb off it's good enough, if it doesn't put a small amount of oil in the hole and pull the rope a couple times, now try with the thumb again, if it blows off the thumb ok if not it is most likely shot. To really clean the carb you need to soak it(metal parts after disassembly) in a good cleaner(berryman,napa,mac6402), however some of these cleaners cost more than a new carb. I would suggest a new diaphgram/gasket kit for the carb and clean all cracks and crevases with a good spray carb cleaner. You can hold the carb in a paper towel spray it with cleaner, insert the whole soggy mess in a ziploc bag and let it set to soak for a while. I would also suggest replacing fuel lines, fuel lines create more problems than anything on blowers and trimmers, the fuels just eats the plastic in about 1-2 years. Have a good one. Geo


----------

